# eclairs gone soft



## steele22 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yesterday i made eclairs and they originally turned out fine, they puffed, had good texture, i wasnt going to fill them until today but i woke up and they had all gone soft, the shells weren't hard at all instead really soft. What would the issue be?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Humidity from one source or another. If you covered them early, they may have self steamed some. If you live in a humid environment, that can do it too.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Did you poke a hole in the end or bottom to let steam escape?


----------



## steele22 (Jul 21, 2015)

laurenlulu said:


> Did you poke a hole in the end or bottom to let steam escape?


No i didnt do that, i didnt know you wetr supposed to! Just like a skewer or something?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Save the day by placing on a cooling rack (the holes in the rack ensures even heat) in a slow oven for a few minutes.
Watch closely or you will end up with a too dark/ crispy shell.

mimi


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

steele22 said:


> No i didnt do that, i didnt know you wetr supposed to! Just like a skewer or something?


I use the end of a paring knife.. The steam is what gives the eclair it's lift so there is quite a bit in there after baking. Mimi also had a good point, have to bake at med temp until they're almost crisp. If the temp is too high they'll over brown before they're dehydrated enough and will collapse.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You need to let them dry out in the oven.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> Save the day by placing on a cooling rack (the holes in the rack ensures even heat) in a slow oven for a few minutes.
> Watch closely or you will end up with a too dark/ crispy shell.
> 
> mimi


Sorta left out this is to dry out your already baked and gone flabby shells lol.

mimi


----------

